# Chicken with Lemon....pah!



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Ham with pineapple!
Prawns/Fish with lemon
Chocolate mousse with Mint
Pork with Apple sauce
Turkey with Cranberry...............why ???

if i wanted to eat a lemon i'd eat one....like wise when i eat chocolate......i want chocolate....not MINT 

Just had a so called "Chicken Burger" and all i could taste was poxy Lemon! should've just stuck slices of Lemon in the bun and saved about 60 grillion calories :

how did all this start! or i am i just an old fashioned girl.....with class 

Grrrrrrr

NickyB

i bet you can think of more than me........after all.i don't eat the stuff!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

;D Lemons are actualy a good way to lose weight. They burn of calories when your sleeping. As a woman I guess you could do with losing a few pounds.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Weirdo Brasilians eat everything with salt including salad for heavens sake. But the worst I saw was putting salt on an orange - a fresh bloody orange and this weirdo is salting every piece of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Salt on salads is fine but not on oranges!! But again in the hot Brasilian climate you do need extra salt to avoid dehydration.

Lemon is delicious!! I put loads and it is so healthy!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Salt is very very bad for you  just have ketchup with everything instead LOL *YUMMY* ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

In any hot climate you need water to avoid dehydration not Slat! or Salt even!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> In any hot climate you need water to avoid dehydration not Slat! or Salt even!


Ask a doctor and you will see that this is not correct! The extra salt will help your body to maintain the water content that waste it through sweat.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I like lemon with things, particularly meat. But I'm not a big fan of lemon chicken, I must admit.

One combo that others seem to love but is absolutely bogging is chocolate and orange. Eeeugh.

and ham and pineapple's foul too.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I like lemon with things, particularly meat. But I'm not a big fan of lemon chicken, I must admit.
> 
> One combo that others seem to love but is absolutely bogging is chocolate and orange. Eeeugh.
> 
> and ham and pineapple's foul too.


So you mean you don't like Terry's orange chocolate? Also you don't like toast Hawai?

OH dear...it is about time you spice your life Phil!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Nickyb - you definately got some thing here 

what about hot fruit with savoury thing following the ham & pineapple 
I once went to someone for dinner and they gave me fruit curry as at the time I was veggy......................yuk [smiley=thumbsdown.gif].

so I agree with you hands down..................lemon=nice with hot water or in a g&t!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Chicken. Lemon. Tarragon. Perfect. ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey Gazz...........


> As a woman I guess you could do with losing a few pounds


yep! guess you are right there honey  so much so.....i just lost at least 26,000 of em.......on my TT ;D ;D ;D

now....back to the fruit with food......KCTT your fruity curry made me think of one dish we used to serve on a sunday at one of the Hospitals i trained in.....boiled egg curry  oh no....i just can't!

NickyB


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]

You don't care either if your bum looks big in it ... Your grin will compensate for a large arse [smiley=stop.gif]


----------

